# Need your input re: a trader request from Jonne -Sky engineering



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys,
For a few years the member Jonne has been on our trader radar but his location meant we allowed him to sell privately and not advertise his business.

But, it seems that this wasn't the case and he may have been trading via pm

As a result of this we suspended his pms. However, it seems that a number of people have had issues dealing with him. Broken promises, missing parts and bad service.

Jonne argues this is all down to a premises move but I need to know if this is true or not. The reason being is he has applied for a trade account and we don't want to sign up a messer.

So, please can you post your experiences, good or bad, to help the admin team make a decision. Jonne also has a right to reply on this thread.

Thanks

Mook


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

It's great to see that you guys aren't just looking at the £££'s and are vetting potential traders. 

We all know that things sometimes go wrong but how u handle them can actually make u come out looking better than if no problem had occurred at all.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

has he done his time in jail for mis-trading? (not being allowed to trade) if so he now seems to have straightened a bit as per his posts which I read. He does sound committed to trading appropriately, so I'm thinking does he deserve a second chance? well,,, everyone does.. but then again I have not traded with him, so an input from members in this regard who have traded with him might be more valuable.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Jonne i think sorted out his problems when someone publicly announced he was messing them around and the rest of us spoke up also. 

Maybe if Jonne was given a Trade account on here he would become a better trader as more people would find complaint posts about him in his section which obviously he doesn't want, hence maybe he will become a better trader? 

And you could always shut his trade account in the future if he messes around ?


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I bought something from John (Kmon knock monitor) and didnt have a problem. I had a question how to set it up and he helped me out. That is my experience. I read the other threads as well...


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

My experience was not that good. In December 2010, I posted a wanted thread for a titanium exhaust for my car. He offered me a Trust PE Ti-R described as in very good condition and a powerfc at discounted price. I paid straight away.

He took like two weeks to send one box containing the exhaust. When it arrived I opened it only to find that the exhaust had a hole through the back box and had scrapes all over. Not as described then.... The powerfc was missing. Jonne said it was posted in the same shipment but in a different box. The shipping papers and tracking information said box 1 of 1 so there was no second box. Jonne never followed up on this with the courier. 

I tried to fit the exhaust anyway only to find out that it wasn't fitting. The hooks appeared to be in the right place but didn't align properly and there was 15cm gap between the decat pipe and his exhaust. Frustration overload, as not only it's damaged but also not belonging to an r33.

Jonne made some vague offers about having it modified or having a custom decat done.
I was not satisfied with his offers, the exhaust was not fit for purpose and mis-sold to me. In the meanwhile there were no signs of the powerfc being delivered...

I got fed up and opened a dispute in paypal and Amex, provided evidence of the above and got my money back.

He's been pestering me to send back the knackered exhaust at my cost which I have refused.

I wish I have never entered in a transaction with him and I hope he's not allowed go trade on here. There are already good traders here so I don't see the point.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Multics said:


> My experience was not that good. In December 2010, I posted a wanted thread for a titanium exhaust for my car. He offered me a Trust PE Ti-R described as in very good condition and a powerfc at discounted price. I paid straight away.
> 
> He took like two weeks to send one box containing the exhaust. When it arrived I opened it only to find that the exhaust had a hole through the back box and had scrapes all over. Not as described then.... The powerfc was missing. Jonne said it was posted in the same shipment but in a different box. The shipping papers and tracking information said box 1 of 1 so there was no second box. Jonne never followed up on this with the courier.
> 
> ...



From this post alone I wouldnt deal with him, as stated above their are already very good traders on here that are on the level from the start..

I would say no and throw him off...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If he's been trading before and now wants to sign up only after he's been banned I would reckon the trading permit should be backdated six months and make him pay for that period first!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i have had dealings with jonne i swopped a block i had for some turbo's!
and i have to say his one nice and honest guy! 
as i understand he is always mega busy but he made time to do the deal and all was good!!
being a total gtr fan and also someone who could offer my work services to this forum but choose not to mix the two!!!
maybe there is alot of people on here that feel the same way ie jonne!


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

Multics said:


> My experience was not that good. In December 2010, I posted a wanted thread for a titanium exhaust for my car. He offered me a Trust PE Ti-R described as in very good condition and a powerfc at discounted price. I paid straight away.
> 
> He took like two weeks to send one box containing the exhaust. When it arrived I opened it only to find that the exhaust had a hole through the back box and had scrapes all over. Not as described then.... The powerfc was missing. Jonne said it was posted in the same shipment but in a different box. The shipping papers and tracking information said box 1 of 1 so there was no second box. Jonne never followed up on this with the courier.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure i get it right but did you finally send his exhaust back???


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

endle$$ said:


> I'm not sure i get it right but did you finally send his exhaust back???



No, he scraped it.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> No, he scraped it.


thats a bit naughty after recieving a refund.

tib


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

MrGT said:


> thats a bit naughty after recieving a refund.
> 
> tib


He had told the trader to arrange pick up


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

true but it still a bit naughty. technically its stealing. he got his money back yet didnt return the exhaust thats all im saying. if you bought a tv lets say and it took 2 weeks to turn up and was not as advertised you would be entitled to a refund but the supplier is entitled to the return of his goods (dont know jonne personaaly just playing devils advocate, 2 sides toevery story and all that)

i think fuggles has the right idea he should pay back money for 6 months and have to resolve any out standing issues before being aloud to trade imho.

tib


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Did the credit card company refund it or Jonne, I'm unclear?


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

rom what i can make out jonne refunded the money.

tib


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

I deal with Jonne for the last 3 years.

He takes a longer time then I would have (often) liked, but all the services were 100% good.

About the deal with Multics: Multics and I had some PM's with eachother.
I have kept the pm's in my mailbox. My paypalaccount was used and yes I did the refund, as Jonne told me to do. (not paypal)
Total delivery including waiting kept 12 days. (payment 7 december, delivery 19 december) Because of the strike of TNT not to bad (from the 9th untill the 11th, keep in mind the box had to be custom made, because it didn't fit a regular box.


My opinion:
Multics paid money for a 2nd hand titanium exhaust AND a power FC.
He got the 2nd hand titanium exhaust and 'obviously' not the power FC.

He got refunded the *total* amount! But kept the titanium exhaust (and 'obviously' still not received the power FC)

He used the titanium exhaust (even if you bring it to the scrapyard  )
I think he should pay for the exhaust, because he got the exhaust and did what he wanted with it.

Berry


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Not Jonne. Paypal did after investigating the case. I also reported the case to my credit card company. Technically, I'm in contract with Berry (skyline500r) as Jonne used Berry's paypal account.

Let's leave this thread for what it is intended, I'll post an answer soon on the other thread.


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

No Stavros I did after Jonne told me to.

After Jonne's suggestions of customizing the exhaust made at a local shop (which you didn't want) I refunded you on the 30th december.

Go get the titanium exhaust from the scrapyard, make it good exhaust (make sure of the few scratches and a small hole in it) and send it back where it came from. 

Berry


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Skyline_500R said:


> Go get the titanium exhaust from the scrapyard, make it good exhaust (make sure of the few scratches and a small hole in it) and send it back where it came from.
> 
> Berry


So you can sell it and rip off someone else?! :wavey:
I answered the other thread and I'm done.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I think the fact this person was trading behind the mods back should be enough to ban him from trading here.

I wouldn't trust him - would you?


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

mattysupra said:


> No, he scraped it.


so i'll say what i was going to say to the customer :

Why you did not send back his exhaust as you've got your money back?

in that case, you are some sort of stealer! because he sent you a titanium exhaust with a single little hole, you then opened a dispute, get back you'r money (so paypal took jonne's money back also) and then you keep the exhaust?

A titanium exhaust worth a lot! isnt it a bit too easy for you to get a free exhaust? just repair it and run a nice titanium exhaust on your car for no money...


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

Multics said:


> Not Jonne. Paypal did after investigating the case. I also reported the case to my credit card company. Technically, I'm in contract with Berry (skyline500r) as Jonne used Berry's paypal account.
> 
> Let's leave this thread for what it is intended, I'll post an answer soon on the other thread.


anyway jonne needed to refund this money...
so you get away with a free titanium exhaust... not so free just stolen!


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

Trev said:


> I think the fact this person was trading behind the mods back should be enough to ban him from trading here.
> 
> I wouldn't trust him - would you?


Jonne is 100% Genuine! it can may take longer but he is genuine and should not be banned from here!

i would trust him, i know how the customers are sometimes and i support him even if sometimes things can take longer than expected!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

endle$$ said:


> anyway jonne needed to refund this money...
> so you get away with a free titanium exhaust... not so free just stolen!


So you'd stumpy up the €80 out of your pocket to send the goods back would you?

How about this, he keeps the goods for a 3 weeks and then starts charging storage on it (which is within his rights) what happens then?

IMO if the person did not arrange collection then after a month you do what you want with it - My company supply to the NHS and they misorder all the time, it is then down to me to arrange recollection from their premises at my cost, if I don't they dispose of the goods, even if they have made theordering error.


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> So you'd stumpy up the €80 out of your pocket to send the goods back would you?
> 
> How about this, he keeps the goods for a 3 weeks and then starts charging storage on it (which is within his rights) what happens then?
> 
> IMO if the person did not arrange collection then after a month you do what you want with it - My company supply to the NHS and they misorder all the time, it is then down to me to arrange recollection from their premises at my cost, if I don't they dispose of the goods, even if they have made theordering error.


and don't you think the op was pretty happy to get a fully free 1,4k titanium exhaust that just need 50 quids to repair?
that's my point of view from that story


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

endle$$ said:


> and don't you think the op was pretty happy to get a fully free 1,4k titanium exhaust that just need 50 quids to repair?
> that's my point of view from that story


What do you suggest he does then? hold it indefinately? charge for storage?


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> So you'd stumpy up the €80 out of your pocket to send the goods back would you?
> 
> How about this, he keeps the goods for a 3 weeks and then starts charging storage on it (which is within his rights) what happens then?
> 
> IMO if the person did not arrange collection then after a month you do what you want with it - My company supply to the NHS and they misorder all the time, it is then down to me to arrange recollection from their premises at my cost, if I don't they dispose of the goods, even if they have made theordering error.


Oh and btw, by the law, a private person can not charge storage for items without any contract...
it's too easy to take the story for the buyer when he actually does get the item and when he even keep it!

it's like, i bought a turbo kit from here for 2500 gbp, it came, i said some part are not good enough, then i keep it after getting the refund from paypal...

paypal ALWAYS take the side of the buyers and that's a common scam to buy items with paypal and charge the money back!
easy free buying of stuff!


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> What do you suggest he does then? hold it indefinately? charge for storage?


we dont know the full story, but from my ideas, no one will keep a 1K exhaust somewhere without asking it back or arrange collection!
but i really do think that it is too easy to charge back the money from paypal 
i've been scammed once with "payment sent as a gift"

i told paypal that it wasnt me using the account at the moment and they returned the cash straight away... just too easy but i did that as the seller just scammed me


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

endle$$ said:


> we dont know the full story, but from my ideas, no one will keep a 1K exhaust somewhere without asking it back or arrange collection!
> but i really do think that it is too easy to charge back the money from paypal
> i've been scammed once with "payment sent as a gift"
> 
> i told paypal that it wasnt me using the account at the moment and they returned the cash straight away... just too easy but i did that as the seller just scammed me


Both sides have stated their story, the facts seem clear to me.

How long does it take to arrange for collection, I can arrange it in about 10 mins and if it were my goods then i'd want them back immediately and as for a £1k titanium exhaust, I think both parties have already stated that it had a hole in it.

Paypal acted in the correct manner and refunded (or berry did) thats no important, but we seem to be skipping over the fact that the order was incomplete and no mention of the PowerFC tracking number was ever produced.

IMO the deal was messed up because goods were both not as descibed and missing, if the sender wished this to be a trouble free transaction then perhaps he should look at he's own effics before slating someone elses.

As for your comment on being scammed previously, I just hope in future you don't have the same problems as this stavros guy, because any posts about being hard done by will fall on deaf ears.


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

jonne does have a part of responsability on this one but the buyer also, jonne had always delivered the stuff he sold over there and i'm pretty sure if the seller would have sent the exhaust back then jonne will refund the postage...

but also, i don't believe at all that the buyer just put that exhaust to the trash for sure! someone should check the exhaust on his car 

titanium can be repaired so may he does!
as you said, i hope i will not see the same situation again because i've been scammed more than once over the internet but finally, we bought parts online because we know that we get amazing parts for No money! as triple plates clutch that cost over 2k new and that people are offering for as little as 600-700 quids in very good condition!
lost sometimes 100 / 200 quids is the sad price to pay to get cheaper parts... but no worries then, paypal is on the track and it is very easy to charge back the money 

the world has been infested by scammers for age but overall, i think 99% of the deals done over the forums are legit and are well done!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

The arguement is pointless and not related to Mike's OP. Fact is receiver has NO obligation to fund return of incorrect/inaccurately described (yes its subjective) goods, it is up to seller to collect within reasonable time. Or they may be disposed of in whatever way the holder wishes. Should he sell them, morally he should pass the money over, however by not collecting the goods the original seller has relinguished all titlement too them. 

To the question - all traders have skeletons in their cupboard. Some more than others of course. Jonne clearly has had some issues, but he, like us all are only human and none of us are perfect. I have never done business with him so have no firsthand experience to offer direct comment against other than the real test for any trader is how they respond when the mistakes are made. 

There is nothing to say Mike cannot approve Jonne on the understanding he is under 'probation' (like every new trader really) and provided everything goes OK it is too everyone's benefit. If there are problems how are they amicably/properly resolved, if OK then that's fine too. If it turns out there is something more fundamental Mike has already demonstrated his hot reaction time to press the nuke button!


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

ATCO said:


> The arguement is pointless and not related to Mike's OP. Fact is receiver has NO obligation to fund return of incorrect/inaccurately described (yes its subjective) goods, it is up to seller to collect within reasonable time. Or they may be disposed of in whatever way the holder wishes. Should he sell them, morally he should pass the money over, however by not collecting the goods the original seller has relinguished all titlement too them.
> 
> To the question - all traders have skeletons in their cupboard. Some more than others of course. Jonne clearly has had some issues, but he, like us all are only human and none of us are perfect. I have never done business with him so have no firsthand experience to offer direct comment against other than the real test for any trader is how they respond when the mistakes are made.
> 
> There is nothing to say Mike cannot approve Jonne on the understanding he is under 'probation' (like every new trader really) and provided everything goes OK it is too everyone's benefit. If there are problems how are they amicably/properly resolved, if OK then that's fine too. If it turns out there is something more fundamental Mike has already demonstrated his hot reaction time to press the nuke button!


you also must to know that some buyers are very unhappy when they bought something and did not get them item in a 24h timescale!
people should learn sometimes the word "patient" because as for jonne and even myself, we are overseas and shipping can take a bit longer than people will expect!!

at all and for the question, i'll vouch for Jonne as he is a great guy and all the transactions he does are good even if they took some time!

I've got an issue with a guy somewhere for an item... the guy pay the item, ask for it, i told him i'll send it off in 2 days then the day i was supposed to send the item the guy already start to be mad and wanted to open a dispute on paypal... but wtf... i said him that i'll post in two days and that it will need around 3/4 more days to come to him....

people just can not wait when they bought something... 
when you buy parts over in japan... how much time do you wait to get them? .... so consider that when sellers are overseas, items can take a bit longer to come!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I can ship anywhere in Europe within 3 days. FYI for me to ship to france, germany or any benelux country I can do 2 days, 32kg for £16. There are no excuses and even if there are then there is no excuse for lack of communication.

stop defending your friend and open your eyes to the facts that have been presented


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

endle$$ said:


> Jonne is 100% Genuine! it can may take longer but he is genuine and should not be banned from here!


So would you call illegal trading via PM's genuine?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Theres so many traders about, do we really need such a suspect one?


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> I can ship anywhere in Europe within 3 days. FYI for me to ship to france, germany or any benelux country I can do 2 days, 32kg for £16. There are no excuses and even if there are then there is no excuse for lack of communication.
> 
> stop defending your friend and open your eyes to the facts that have been presented



he is not my friend, i just take the fact that he does deliver every item

and you are lucky enough in UK... 32KG for 16GBP!
i'll pay around 120 Euros to send 32KG to UK here in belgium

and post services took up to 5 days
if i'll use UPS then it will take 3 days
but if i will not have any UPS account then i'll pay over 50GBP just for a 2kg shipping!
so if you are lucky in the UK that's not means that we are here!
while ago i've sent 4 wheels to the USA. when took a price at the courrier in belgium, the cheapest were 350 Euros!!!
so as i was coming in the uk for a friend, i've took my wheels with me, i've paid 110GBP using FEDEX to send the 4 wheels to USA... 
amazing price difference!


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

Trev said:


> So would you call illegal trading via PM's genuine?


he is a trader and do need a proper trader account!
i'm not against to say that trading via PM is illegal for sure! he just do need a trader account! but he is genuine for sure!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

endle$$ said:


> he is a trader and do need a proper trader account!
> i'm not against to say that trading via PM is illegal for sure! he just do need a trader account! but he is genuine for sure!


I suggest you read the very first post of this thread again!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

can we get off the topic of multics please. I need to know about other peoples experiances with him. 

mook


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

no problems sorry mook

i've been dealing with him once and i do get the item!
now i'm going to give him my drift car for the new engine!
so for me as i keep saying, he is legit!

and Trev :

i do read it, sorry i've been used that thread to give my opinions on an experience


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

My experience. 

Attempted to buy RRR block, 2.8 crank and pistons. Sale agreed. Trying to make delivery arrangements before payment and all of a sudden he tells me parts are sold to someone else. Felt pretty messed around. I would be wary of trying to buy from him again. 

Maybe probation is the best route forward.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Consider the very existance of this thread.........

How many other traders are asked about in such a fashion ?

Rightly or Wrongly, the very fact that the original question needed to be asked casts doubt over the whole issue of allowing this trader on here.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

The Sale of Goods Act 1979 as amended 
The Sale of Goods Act 1979 as amended 

When you buy goods you form a contract between the buyer and the seller which is legally binding and is covered by a law called the Sale of Goods Act 1979. If you have purchased goods, from a trader, that have become faulty or were not as described when you purchased them or are not fit for the purpose for which you bought them read our information below and know your consumer rights. 
Your Rights

If you have bought goods you have a right to expect that they should be as described, fit for purpose and of satisfactory quality:
***8226; ***8216;As described***8217; means that it should correspond to any description given about the goods such as the quantity, colour, measurements etc. These descriptions may be verbal statements about the goods, statements in the brochure, on a shelf edge or even on the box.
***8226; Goods are of ***8216;Satisfactory quality***8217; if they reach the standard a reasonable person would expect taking into account the price and any description.
- The law says that goods that are of satisfactory quality are free from minor defects, have good appearance and finish and are durable, safe and fit for all the purposes for which such goods are commonly supplied.
***8226; In addition to being fit for their every day purpose goods should be fit for any specific purpose you agreed with the seller at the time of sale [for example, if you specifically asked for a printer that was compatible with your computer]

If your goods are not satisfactory you may be able to make a claim for up to 6 years in England and Wales and 5 years in Scotland after the purchase of your goods, for a refund, repair or replacement.
You do not have a right to a refund under the Sale of Goods Act 1979 if you have simply changed your mind about a purchase or decided that you do not like it. However, other consumer legislation such as the Consumer Protection (Distance Selling) Regulations 2000 provides other cancellation rights see our buying at home section for further advice. 
Claiming a refund

If goods are faulty and you wish to claim a full refund you must return the goods to the seller within a reasonable period of time, this time period is not set out by the law as it will vary depending on what has been purchased and the circumstances of the sale. For instance you may buy a pair of shoes and wear them the next day, and realise they are faulty and return them within a week for a refund. Equally it might be reasonable to buy a pair of skis in a summer sale and not use them until winter and return them for a refund the following season when the fault is discovered. The best practice is to take action and report the problem and ask for a refund as soon as you discover the fault.

When can I get a refund? When will I be entitled to only a repair or replacement?
If you are returning goods that are not of satisfactory quality or not as described and you return them within a reasonable period of time you may be entitled to ask for a full refund. If you have had some use from the goods or have had them for a while before you take them back you could ask for a repair or a replacement item. You, as the consumer, have the option of which solution you would like, however you must not require the trader to repair or replace the goods if this would be too costly, as compared to another remedy.

If a repair or replacement is not possible for the trader to provide, then you may be entitled to a reduction in the price of the goods to reflect the use up to that point or a refund. These remedies exist alongside the remedies available to you under the general law to terminate the contract for breach of condition and obtain a full refund.

Any remedy that is carried out by the trader must be carried to be within a reasonable time for the consumer and without causing significant inconvenience.

Who do I claim a refund, repair or replacement from?
Your contract is with the trader and not the manufacturer and you should always go back to them to make a claim under the Sale of Goods Act. However if you have paid for goods using a credit agreement like a Hire Purchase Agreement then your rights are different and you should call Consumer Direct for further advice.

If you have paid over £100 for your goods via credit card you can hold both the trader and the credit card company liable for any breach of contract under Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act. The credit card is jointly and severable liable which means that you don***8217;t have to go to the trader first to make your claim, however in practical terms speaking to the trader may be the quickest way to get your problem resolved. To write a letter to your credit card company claiming a refund for faulty goods click here for a template.

Does the Sale of Goods Act apply to second hand goods?
Yes, however it is important to remember that the law does not expect the same in terms of quality from second hand goods as it does from new goods. For example it might be reasonable to expect wear and tear to be evident in the appearance of the goods and for the durability of the goods to be limited, depending on the age of the goods.

Can I claim a refund on sale items?
The Sale of Goods Act still applies in full but you would not be entitled to a refund if you were made aware of the fault before the sale or if the fault should have been obvious. Also if you simply change your mind about liking the goods you do not have rights under the Sale of Goods Act.

Do I need a receipt to get a refund, repair or replacement?
The Sale of Goods Act and other related legislation makes no requirement on the trader to provide a receipt to a customer at the time of sale so it would be unfair to say that you have to produce one to obtain a refund; however the trader may reasonably request you to provide some proof of purchase and this can be in the form of a credit card slip, bank statement or cheque stub etc.

What happens if there is a dispute that the goods were faulty at the time of sale?
If you make a claim for a repair or replacement of faulty goods within six months of purchase its up to the seller to prove that the goods were not faulty when sold to you. After six months you may be asked to prove that the fault has not been caused by accidental damage or wear and tear and you may want to obtain an independent expert***8217;s report to back up your claim. However independent reports can be costly so before you get one it is important to discuss your proposals with the trader and if possible get prior agreement as to who will cover the costs. 
***8226; Put your complaint in writing using our Sale of Goods Act Template Letter
***8226; Send the letter by recorded delivery and keep a copy of the letter you have sent and any letters that you receive in reply so that you have proof of the correspondence.

What about private sellers, does the Sale of Goods Act apply to them?
The Sale of Goods Act may apply to contracts between private individuals however only parts of it. If you buy from a private individual you can expect for the seller to have the right to sell the goods and for the goods to be as described.

What can I do to claim against the seller if they still don***8217;t honour my rights?
In the UK and Wales as long as the value of the claim does not exceed £5,000 you can file a claim with the small claims court for a modest fee and without the need for a solicitor, your local Citizens Advice Bureau can advise you on how to make a claim, in Scotland in the Sheriff***8217;s court the value of a claim can be up to and including £3,000 you do not need to appoint a solicitor but court and legal fees may apply.
If the value of the claim is over £5000, it may be worth talking to a solicitor about enforcing your claim, Community legal advice Services operate a directory where you can find a legal adviser in your area and can advise whether you may be entitled to legal aid.


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

i'll not quote it's a too big message 

but when the seller is overseas and you bought from an overseas seller, the law of the seller country applies!


it's amazing how you can easily get refunds for items in uk  you can ask your credit card company for a refund if the goods arent good or as described! i'm shocked!!!

just try in belgium to ask a credit card company for a refund because you bought a faulty item, they'll laugh at your face


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

endle$$ said:


> i'll not quote it's a too big message
> 
> but when the seller is overseas and you bought from an overseas seller, the law of the seller country applies!
> 
> ...


I don't see why its a shock, someone rips you off, you can claim off the credit card company, seems pretty fair to me


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

I had bought from him twice. Parts arrived and in good condition. He takes a bit long to answer back private messages but he is a good guy.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I wouldn't risk it for a buscuit!
Bob


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

My 2 cents; I bought parts off him in the past, took a while to turn up, something was missing, but sent out a week later after sending a few PM's. So all in all you need some patience and it'll work itself out but it takes some time...
Although I never tested the item yet so unsure if it works but I hope so


----------



## lexxy (Dec 18, 2008)

i wish you all good luck on getting things sorted with jonne, you'll need it. been there done that. traumatic experiene.


----------

